# Ausrüstung für Sommer Hvide Sande,Weißes Riff



## Saarsprung (28. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Wir werden mit der Familie diesen Juli 2 Wochen bei Hvide Sande verbringen.
Werde mein Spinnzeug und auch Brandungsruten mitnehmen.
Will an der Küste und auch mal den ein oder anderen Forellenteich aufsuchen..

Soweit ich gelesen habe fahren im Sommer auch Kutter zum weissen Riff auf Dorsch, weiter hoch fahren auch welche zum gelben Riff, wollte ich aber bei dieser Tur noch nicht machen... sind wieder 150 km weiter..

Welche Rute, Rolle passt zu so einem Tripp?
Wollte gestern im Laden nach ner neuen Rolle für meine Welsrute schauen.. bekam ich natürlich zu hören das ich mir ne Multi nehmen soll, die passenden Ruten kosten ja auch nicht die Welt|kopfkrat

Ich habe eine Wels Spinn, Unicat Dreamfish 2, 2,70m, 90-250g, mit einer 5000 Penn Battle.
Als 2tes ne Cormoran Bullfighter, 3.2m 100-300 Wg, mit ner. Okuma LB90.
Schnur ist halt jeweils die passende drauf..

Die Okuma LB90 wollte ich halt evtl. ersetzten, traue der nicht zu 100%.

Aber jetzt nur für die Kutter Tur nochmal extra Equipment.. da habe ich mich noch nicht richtig mit angefreundet..

Ne 2te Welsrute oder ne neue Rolle, würde schon passen...

Haupt Argument vom Händler war der Meter Zähler und die kleine Übersetzung... er würde mit ne Wft fürn fuffi besorgen..
Jetzt habe ich mal nach Pilk Ruten geschaut, die sind als Reiserute auch für 70/80 Euro zu haben..
Naja käme ich mit 160/180 Euro weg, könnte ich noch verkraften... aber muss das sein? Gehts nicht mit meinem Wels Equipment?


Gruss

Thomas


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Sommer Hvide Sande,Weißes Riff*

mal so:
 das notwendige Gewicht von Pilker / Gummi kann von 100 gr bis 350 gr reichen , je nach Wind /Strömung.
 Werfen ( Überkopf) geht auf der Solea kaum, sind also weitestgehend Senkgewichte.
 3,20 m Rutenlänge wäre mir auf dem Pott zu lang wegen der Aufbauten, 2,70 war Maximum.
 und vergiss die dicken Welsschnüre, ne 17 stealth reicht.
 Gruß A.


----------



## NoMono (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Sommer Hvide Sande,Weißes Riff*

Nimm die 2,70m mit der 5000er Battle und max. 0.20er geflecht drauf!!


----------



## Saarsprung (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Sommer Hvide Sande,Weißes Riff*

Hi,

Dachte mir schon, das eine Multi fürs erste mal antesten überzogen ist..

Habe beim stöbern noch diesen Fred gefunden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=183002

Denke ich besorge mir besser mal noch ne Ersatzspule für beine Battle, da habe ich mehr davon..

0.20, oder 0.17 er Schnüre habe ich nur auf 4000er Spinnrollen, die waren mir eigentlich viel zu schwach |bigeyes, kann ich ich mir die auch mal als Ersatz einpacken?|kopfkrat

Danke

Thomas


----------



## NoMono (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Sommer Hvide Sande,Weißes Riff*

Eine 0,20er zu schwach...;+
Ich fische aktuell die SpiderWire Ultracast Invisi Braid in 0,18mm und 18kg Tragkraft!!
Dicke Geflechte erhöhen nur unnötig den Stömungswiederstand...das heisst je dicker deine Schnur umso schwerer muss der Pilker sein!!


----------



## Saarsprung (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Sommer Hvide Sande,Weißes Riff*



NoMono schrieb:


> Eine 0,20er zu schwach...;+
> Ich fische aktuell die SpiderWire Ultracast Invisi Braid in 0,18mm und 18kg Tragkraft!!
> Dicke Geflechte erhöhen nur unnötig den Stömungswiederstand...das heisst je dicker deine Schnur umso schwerer muss der Pilker sein!!



Sorry, falsch verstanden, ich bezog mich auf mein Heimatgewässer, hier und da mal Treibgut, Steinpackungen usw. Habs da lieber etwas dicker..

Also könnte könnte ich meine 4000er Exage mit der 0.2er auch noch als Ersatz mitnehmen.

Ich versuche mir bis dahin noch ne 2te 5000er Battle nebst Ersatzspule und noch ne 2 te Bootsrute zu besorgen, isst ja noch ne Zeit hinn..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## angler1996 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Sommer Hvide Sande,Weißes Riff*

wenn das noch die Solea ist, die ich kenne:m, dann ist dort Überkopfwurf nicht gefragt, deshalb reicht auch die 17 /18 Stealth, andere Schnur habe ich nicht genommen,


----------



## NoMono (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Sommer Hvide Sande,Weißes Riff*

Jupp...5000 Penn Battle oder Conflict mit 20er Leine drauf passt!!;-))
Rute würde ich auch nicht zu schwer wählen, da du nicht werfen musst!!! Sonst fällt dir irgendwann der Arm ab!!

Ich bin dieses Jahr im August auch endlich wieder in Hvide Sande und werde auch ne Ausfahrt mit der Solea mit einplanen!!:vik:


----------



## Saarsprung (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Sommer Hvide Sande,Weißes Riff*



NoMono schrieb:


> Jupp...5000 Penn Battle oder Conflict mit 20er Leine drauf passt!!;-))
> Rute würde ich auch nicht zu schwer wählen, da du nicht werfen musst!!! Sonst fällt dir irgendwann der Arm ab!!
> 
> Ich bin dieses Jahr im August auch endlich wieder in Hvide Sande und werde auch ne Ausfahrt mit der Solea mit einplanen!!:vik:



Ok, die 2te Battle ist bestellt mal werd mal,schauen welche 0.2er Schnur ich auf die Ersatzspule draufmache.
Ich nehme die 2.70iger Welsspinne mit, schaue mich aber auch noch nach einer 2ten Rute um, lese mich dérzeit in boots Reiseruten ein, evtl. stolpere ich ja noch über ne gebrauchte..

Wir werden die letzte Juli und erste Augustwoche dort sein, falls das passt können wir uns ja kurzschliessen..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## NoMono (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Sommer Hvide Sande,Weißes Riff*

Klar...evtl können wir ja ne Ausfahrt zusammen machen!!

Als Reiserute hab ich die Spro Salty Beast Heavy Jig Spin in 2,35m und 100-200g WG!!
Bin absolut begeistert von der Rute...die hat bei mir schon einiges mitgemacht!!


----------



## Saarsprung (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Sommer Hvide Sande,Weißes Riff*

Hallo,

Habe etwas nach Boots- Reiseruten geschaut, kenne mich mit den wichtigen unterschieden in bezug auf Rollenhalter gar nicht aus.

Ist bei der Spro eigenlich kein Transportrohr oder so dabei?
In den Ebay Auktionen steht mal nichts von drinn..

Ich habe die Shimano Exage AX STC Boat ins Auge gefasst, würdet Ihr mir die  20-30 lbs oder die 30-50 lbs empfehlen?
.. gefällt mir soweit, ist ein Transportrohr dabei...
Alternativ die Penn Regiment II Travel Boat 210cm.

Wie gehabt, soll für mich die zweitrute zu meiner Welsspinn 90-250g 2.7Meter sein. Dachte halt für den Fall der Fälle ne etwas stärkere Rute.

Einsatzgebiet ist für mich derzeit aber auch nur 1x DK und evtl. 2x Holland im Jahr auf nem Kutter.
Gut ,als Boots Welsrute bei mir vor der Haustüre evtl. auch noch.

Passen bei diesen Ruten normale Stationärrollen?

Gruss

Thomas


----------

